# What Pleco would work for me



## BumbleinGrey (Oct 8, 2008)

I have a 55 gallon tank which is currently cycling right now, me and my wife are working out idea's for what we would like to stock in it. and right now we are being very flexible and indecisive. 

I would like to get a Pleco of some sort , i just like the way they look and the way they move. Although i am also concerned about getting one that would be to big for my tank, or the temperament of the species wouldn't get along with the other fish we would like to stock in the tank. 

So far the one i do like is the Zebra pleco, although i would like to hear perhaps some pro’s and cons of different species, form people who know alot more about these types of fish.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

BumbleinGrey said:


> I have a 55 gallon tank which is currently cycling right now, me and my wife are working out idea's for what we would like to stock in it. and right now we are being very flexible and indecisive.
> 
> I would like to get a Pleco of some sort , i just like the way they look and the way they move. Although i am also concerned about getting one that would be to big for my tank, or the temperament of the species wouldn't get along with the other fish we would like to stock in the tank.
> 
> So far the one i do like is the Zebra pleco, although i would like to hear perhaps some pro’s and cons of different species, form people who know alot more about these types of fish.


I would go with 1-2 Bristlenose Plecos as they max out around 5"-6".


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there are probably a couple of hundred species of plecos that would do well in your tank;some;like the zebra will cost you a few hundred dollars each.royals are cool;but get 12-15 inches.L-66,L-333,L-260,L-18 are all nice..
go to www.planetcatfish and browse around...


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

some great information here for sure. Zebra plecos, as said, will cost you a couple hundred dollars a piece, if you can find them. Most breeders want to sell them in groups to people who are willing to take the time and try to spawn them. IMO not a good pleco for most people. 

Royal plecos ROCK! but get large, fortunately they are VERY slow growing and would do great in a 55 for several years.

You really gotta figure out what it is you want a pleco for. cleaning? or just cause they are cool? if you want one that eats lots of algae, then that limits the species down quite a bit. If you want them cause you just like them, and dont care if they clean or not, then the possibilities are endless.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Ghost Knife said:


> I would go with 1-2 Bristlenose Plecos as they max out around 5"-6".


Ditto but I would go with 3 BN's as mine appear to slightly social.

Also please note that BN's are very good algae eaters as well as bottom cleaners.

TR


----------



## BumbleinGrey (Oct 8, 2008)

I would like a algae eater really as well as a bottom cleaner , also i think they are cool =)

so far looking at the BN's me and my wife found a variant or perhaps a different species L-034 ? or is that the one you are talking about. the Medusa Pleco. Form what i have read the cost is around 40-50 dollars. 

are they semi social as was stated about the BN ? or what has your experiences with this type of pleco been ?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

BumbleinGrey said:


> I would like a algae eater really as well as a bottom cleaner , also i think they are cool =)
> so far looking at the BN's me and my wife found a variant


BG:

BN's come in many flavors from almost solid black to almost solid brown to brown with yellow spots, etc., etc., etc.

TR


----------

